# Spouse visa- online form as well as appendix 2 and sponsorship form required for comp



## Tropicalfruit (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,

I'm nearing finishing of online application, I have read somewhere I need to completed appendix 2 form and my wife need complete sponsorship form? Is that correct? What other forms is required as well as online application for spouse visa please? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

For just forms, you'll need to print a copy of the Online application plus print/complete Appendix 2. Use the link below for help completing Appendix 2 and what you'll need to submit.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_August_2015.pdf

You won't need the sponsorship form. For anything else in your application, there are tons of document checklists and examples other people posted that you can find using the Search bar at the top.


----------



## cykohed (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes you do , the form is here
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf

Also the sponsorship undertaking form is here
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/262493/sponsorship-form_12.pdf

You also need to check this (if you have not already) and be clear what category you are applying under financially.
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_August_2015.pdf

And that your provide the correct type of evidence set out here
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence (click the open tab)

Im not qualified in any way to give advice this is just trying to be helpful and point you in the right direction. The initial application form is just one small part of the application. PLEASE double check what you are required to fill in.


----------

